# Feeling good, but I need a little advice about the body and thoughts



## masksacrafice (Dec 9, 2013)

I am feeling pretty good. Life doesn't feel fake, but I still have some thoughts and anxiety to deal with and it's strictly about the body this time. I have been taking viibryd and am on week 2, so I still have time until I see if it works for my anxiety and thoughts, but I'm hoping someone here can help me deal with them until then.I am stuck having thoughts about why we have a skull, heart, brain, why I can't feel these things and how they are always working, can't I just take my brain out of my head, etc. It is stuck on my mind 24/7 for the past few months and I have not been able to figure out how to get used to accepting that we need the brain, heart, skull etc and that it needs to be where it is while working 24/7 and not something to fear. Anyone else having these thoughts and know how to help?


----------



## Jenijar (Mar 23, 2016)

Hello, I just wanted to let you know that I also get thoughts questioning the body and how weird it all is and also how weird life is in general. My thoughts bother me every waking moment, I don't know how I'll ever stop thinking them. From what I've read, the way to get rid of them is to let them be there but not place any importance on them, but I just don't know how not to place importance on them, it's not a conscious decision by me, they just bother me so much and I don't know how I'm supposed to just switch that off. I've been through this before a few years ago and the thoughts eventually went away but it seems to be taking longer this time (it's been 7 months so far) x


----------



## Allez (Apr 10, 2013)

It sounds like you're obsessing about body parts. Change the question to an affirmative statement. Change "why do I have such and such?" into "I have such and such". These meta-physical questions will lead you nowhere, but the mind still likes to try and solve things. That's the nature of the beast. When it gets to a meta-physical concept like "why", it goes in circles until you break the cycle.

Something else that might help is, looking at a diagram of a human body, and drawing it out yourself. It will help solidify in your mind that you have these parts too, and they have a purpose / function for keeping you alive. Also, this exercise will help to get you out of your mind, and into the activity you're doing.


----------



## mjones (Mar 26, 2016)

Dude it's fine man, it's normal questions which everyone gets. DP causes this stuff because of how bad of a dream mode people get in, I was like what the hell why am I alive and why am I not you or someone else....you know? Some use religion, some use just science as an answer but whatever man all that matters is that you are HERE!


----------



## royakash92 (Jul 2, 2014)

masksacrafice said:


> I am feeling pretty good. Life doesn't feel fake, but I still have some thoughts and anxiety to deal with and it's strictly about the body this time. I have been taking viibryd and am on week 2, so I still have time until I see if it works for my anxiety and thoughts, but I'm hoping someone here can help me deal with them until then.I am stuck having thoughts about why we have a skull, heart, brain, why I can't feel these things and how they are always working, can't I just take my brain out of my head, etc. It is stuck on my mind 24/7 for the past few months and I have not been able to figure out how to get used to accepting that we need the brain, heart, skull etc and that it needs to be where it is while working 24/7 and not something to fear. Anyone else having these thoughts and know how to help?


i remember having thoughts almost same as yours, i once wanted to tear apart my ears from my head, and pop my eyes. fortunately, i never did those things. point to remember is that,

try to spend as much time as possible with people ( friends, family, random internet people ). trust me it will help. and don't stay alone, coz otherwise you tend to have these thoughts.

get engaged in activities. do whatever that you used to do when you were alone. ( masturbate if necessary )

go out of the house as much as possible, play video games. etc etc.

how long have you had DP for ? and From Smoking Weed ?

if you have any questions, ask me.


----------



## masksacrafice (Dec 9, 2013)

royakash92 said:


> i remember having thoughts almost same as yours, i once wanted to tear apart my ears from my head, and pop my eyes. fortunately, i never did those things. point to remember is that,
> 
> try to spend as much time as possible with people ( friends, family, random internet people ). trust me it will help. and don't stay alone, coz otherwise you tend to have these thoughts.
> 
> ...


Thank you and everyone for the responses. I got it from a panic attack a couple years ago. I am on viibryd which caused my anxiety to go up before it goes down(my psychiatrist told me that is how it works) and I'm using it to help me help myself. I have tried to spend time with others, but everyone else is busy and the viibryd is causing a good chunk of anxiety that I can't go too far from home without panicking. It did allow me to study my Japanese again and exercise, which helps, even though it stimulates the brain and causes some stress,

I seem to be doing better each day. I was only thinking the thoughts when I tried to sleep yesterday, so I'm assuming I am on the right path and the medicine is helping me get there. I was nervous that I couldn't cure myself while on the medicine(might have been a stupid question to ask my psychiatrist, but oh well.) He assured me that the medicine helps you cure yourself and pushes you.

I was just wondering if these thoughts are similar to having the thoughts of the world being fake, etc and that once I get out of this funk, I will accept it as much as I accept people having brains and their own personalities. I thought this was something entirely different and that it was different from the normal DP/DR thoughts, but it seems like I'm being told that it's the samething and that I will accept it as much as I accept every other "What if?" thought.

Mind giving me some suggestions on what hobbies or activities you involved yourself in?

Have you cured yourself?

Did you ever have panic attacks and what did you do for them?

I probably have more questions, but I don't want to slam you with them.


----------



## simonlebon (Apr 13, 2015)

For me a great distraction ive found is puzzles. Im on my second 1000 pc. Its a distraction and gives you a sense of accomplishment.


----------



## masksacrafice (Dec 9, 2013)

I have been trying to learn Japanese since I've been pretty anxious and with no car and very cold weather, I had nothing physical to do, so I decided to learn something I have always wanted to. The problem is I have very little to no motivation. I can have a good day for maybe an hour, but I'm almost always so distracted to focus, even when I don't have much anxiety or pure o thoughts. I'm assuming it's just a ton of willpower and following a schedule to study?


----------

